# Diverse life in 20 gallons



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice. Could you get more pics of the Bucephalandra Pink Martini? Been wanting to get some, but the ones I've seen for sale didn't look like the nice pictures of it I saw online (lots of pink young leaves)


----------



## Bucephalandra (Oct 10, 2015)

The Pink Martini was a tiny tiny division I bought (thought it would be a mature growth), and honestly at this point, it just appears to be a normal small Bucephalandra. I read that the intense pink leaves were a hormone induced anomaly.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Ahh, that sucks. Did you buy it from AquaBid? That's where I saw one for sale I was thinking of buying.


----------



## Bucephalandra (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes. Not worth it, in my unsightly opinion. I asked before purchasing what the auction is for, and was assured a mature growth. Lesson learned, if they won't provide a pic of what your getting or approximate size, there's a dang good reason. Received a tiny offshoot with literally two roots and three tiny leaves. One died, the other now has two new leaves and little root growth after over 2 months. You should never separate an offshoot too early.


----------



## KFryman (Sep 4, 2012)

Are you running co2? You have such lush growth, I'm jealous. I need to redirt my 15 gallon again. It was my first dirted tank and got great growth now I feel like I need a deeper substrate and sand. My hygrophila literally sucks up everything. Need the nutrient boost for more rapid growth as well. Tell me your secret!😄

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucephalandra (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes, there is a CO2 injection. Got a gas cylinder with magnetic solenoid-controlled valve. It turns off when the lights circuit turns off, via a timer. Dosing every other day with recommended dose of Excel Flourish, and alternate with Propel Fe (iron supplementation). Substrate is some good stuff, forgot the brand. 

Things take off with good nutrients, substrate, and a plug-in quasar above the tank!


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

@Bucephalandra don't let anyone tell you otherwise, your tank is beatiful.


----------

